# My first ever Finger (box) joint



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Good day

If you remember, I made a "Roller sliding table" on my new router table.

Today, I made the first test (in my life) of finger joint.

It works like a charm...set the stop - push -pull, set the stop -push - pull etc...

The bad news are that, when I've shown it to my wife, she said...I don't like such a joint...

Regards
niki


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Make a small box, put a nice piece of jewelry in it, and I promise she'll like them then!

Neat set-up, and thanks always for sharing


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice fitting box joint Niki. What did you use for a spacer key, a drill bit? When you make actual joints for a box or drawer you will want to lower that bit a little or your going to have a fair amount of sanding or cutting off to do. 

Corey


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

very very nice. I like that jewelry idea...gets em every time.

Joe


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank You

Doug
How I could forget the "Woman's best friends"  thanks for reminding me

Corey
I used a 10mm (3/8") straight bit

I clamped the 2 boards together but with 10mm spacer so the first cut is cutting only one board.

Then, I put a 20mm spacer and clamp a stop (the one with the red spring clamp), move the boards to the stop, clamp to the fence and cut...and again 20mm spacer and so on.

Actually, I could clamp all the 4 boards together and finish one side in one "Schnitt" (cut) but that was only an experiment (and probably "Beginners luck")...

Joe
Not only that "Gets em every time" but also helps sooo much to get new tool...how do you think I got my new router...

Regards
niki


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Atta boy Niki, always thinking!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice joints Niki, women really don't understand these things. I realise that was only a test, but I make the width of the boards an exact multiple of the cutter, it looks neater.


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you so much

Dave
I'm not "always thinking"...I sleep 5~6 hours a day...

Harry
I was thinking, maybe, instead of cutting the boards to "super precise" width and/or starting "exactly" on the line, I can cut them a little bit wider and then, trim them on the table saw.

I can even connect them one to the other (as on the last picture) and have a row of 4 boards and cut on the table saw to whichever lines I want...

Another thought that past through my mind is; I can glue 2 boards and 2 boards with this very thin double face tape, then, glue each couple one to the other with spacer and cut all the 4 boards in one shot...make one finger cut, turn the boards vertically 180° and cut the other side using the same stop setting.
Like that, I can finish cutting all the fingers, setting the stop only ones for each pass.

Regards
niki


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi niki

Nice job 

It's to bad you can't get the Oak-Park box joint jigs from Oak-Park ,I have many box joint /dove tail jigs and the Oak-Park is the best one I have. I can't tell you how GREAT this little jig is, but it is the best jig Oak-Park puts out....
Once you use one I'm sure you would say the same 

It's so easy and the joints come out right on the button every time... 
Without any setup to speak about at all...
And the price is right   

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj--

Just a side note ,,,,,maybe if you used the jig below your wife would like the HEART joint most females like this one...
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-LDS-


----------


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi BJ

As we were talking ones, I turn Green when I see your prices but, just to bring it to Europe it will increase the price by...too much...and the Imperial/Metric makes it even worse...and it will not justify the money for the 2½ boxes that I'll make in a year.

About jigs, for me, part of the woodworking hobby is, the challenge to make them myself and achieve the same results as the bought one (reading through your posts, I have the impression that you are also "Jig Maniac").

For example; Rockler has a Tenon jig that rides on the miter slot but I like the challenge of making it myself and, I made it, riding on the fence on rollers, steady as a rock and moving smooth like a Felder slider...

I would like to ask you, can I remove only one of the springs on M8V2 without any side-effects...this router has a "3¼ HP" springs that are heavy on my 63 years old hands...on the other hand, I want the "sprigability".
Or, maybe I can cut some, say, 1" of the spring length and see how it works...

Thanks
niki


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Niki,

I think taking only one spring out might make it more difficult, causing it to kick over to one side.

The best way would be to find some 'softer' springs. The hard part is finding them.

For work purposes I've had custom springs manufactured, and it was not that expensive for the large batches (100 springs -- $200), but I don't know how cost effective that would be on a real small run. 

You may be able to find an industrial supply company/catalog that has something you could use. I would NOT cut your springs, since that will only reduce their tension over part of their range, and you can't go back should you cut too short.....

The only other thing I could think of is for you to use your ingenuity to engineer your own version of the WoodRat plunge bar.
http://woodrat.com/plungebars.html

Hope this helps,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi niki
I would not cut them , once cut that's it you can't fix it or change it,,this is what I would try take some fine wire and tie up 2 or 4 coils in the center of the spring and then give it a try...this may do it...if you have some of the picture hanging wire and take one wire out of the rap and use it..also some of the small cable (1/8" type that has 8 or more in the rap...the center one is the best)

I do like jigs , anyone can do it one time but to do it over and over the same way it takes a jig/fixture.. 

Bj 






simplenik said:


> Hi BJ
> 
> As we were talking ones, I turn Green when I see your prices but, just to bring it to Europe it will increase the price by...too much...and the Imperial/Metric makes it even worse...and it will not justify the money for the 2½ boxes that I'll make in a year.
> 
> ...


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you BJ

I'll give it a try. I still have some thin stainless steel "Safety wire" from the times that I was aircraft mechanic...35 years and it still looks like new...yes, it's Made in USA...at the times of the good old Boeing 707...

Thanks
niki


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi niki

You'er Welcome pull your Safety wire tool out of the tool box and give it a try can't hurt


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey BJ

That's exactly the one that I was using...sadly, I don't have it anymore...

Regards
niki


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi niki

They are great tools, at one time I sold many of them to aircraft mechanics 

It's the base tool they all use ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

simplenik said:


> Joe
> Not only that "Gets em every time" but also helps sooo much to get new tool...how do you think I got my new router...
> 
> Regards
> niki


LOL...... Niki knows how to play the game... that's easy to see  I have gotten pretty good at it as well.

Corey


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

This is exactly what I love about this forum. A true hobbyist like Niki takes the time and effort to show his creations, Bobj3 and his constant searching for right tool for the job- and the bargains that can be found. Mike for having a better than good knowledge of finishing and the list goes on. I am right in the middle of remodeling my shop and can't wait to get on with the long list of projects. The inspiration here is priceless. -Derek


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Niki, you're idea of fitting 4 boards together then passing through the saw is definitely the way to go, as for making all 4 at the same time, I don't know, if there is a stuff-up, we lose the lot or make the box smaller!


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Harry

I just came from the garage after making the finger joints on all 4 boards together and I see your comment about making them all at the same time...

Please have a look in the new post "My first finger joint box"

Cheers
niki


----------

